# Any eyes on the V



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

How's the river looking? Thanks for any info, might try Sunday after church.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

It's fishing


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks I'll hit it tomarrow for steelhead and smallies


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Was a nice day out, Walked 4 access points from daybreak to late afternoon. Threw everything in the tackle box, got a nice 2lb buffalo sucker, buddy caught a shiner in the butthole but didn't see any fish. People everywhere at each access point though. Made mile or two hike at one access point and saw people at furthest point, Possibly busiest I've ever seen it in 10 years. Goodluck if you try!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Catch of the day


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Today was a bit rough as the water temp shut the bite down quite a bit. When they were biting they were hitting spawn and they were mostly drop backs.

Saw many gravel rakers but none did well that we talked to. The guys today said they caught 4 suckers and a carp. We watched them snag sucker after sucker and there was a steelhead snagged as well.

There aren't even any fish on gravel. They spawn under muddy water just in time to keep the rakers confused.

Good luck but it's done for the most part.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I caught 10 steelhead today bass fishing and two were fresh the rest drop backs.


----------



## jmotyka50 (May 25, 2014)

I too went out this afternoon and hook 3 and landed 1


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Went yesterday. Caught 3 carp and a sucker. The only steelhead I saw was this poor guy.








Kept swimming up to me. Most of his dorsal fin was rotted away and he had some huge chunks missing from his side and back. He looked to be around 30".

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hookneyes (Apr 21, 2016)

prolly was snagged...leading to death


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Probably from the Eagles that roam the river. I always see at least 1


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Probably from being in the river a Long time and making the journey up. I see it all the time.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

I see a lot of fish like that at my cottage, in the earl spring. Real close to the bank and barely moving. 

+1 on seeing Bald Eagles see at lease one a fall/spring


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

We did see two eagles flying overhead. Thought that he probably got hit by one of them and got an infection from the wounds. Almost looked like a salmon rotting away after spawning but the rest of him was in good shape. His tail was huge and looked like it was in good shape.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Not all survive to spawn again and I'm sure they end up like the kings just rotting to death.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Decided to scout the V on Friday. Great day to be outside but didn't see any fish. I hiked from Mill Hollow almost down to Rt. 2. Water was super low and pretty clear.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

My grandpa lives right on the V and he hasn't seen any, and hasn't heard of many being caught by the guys he knows.


----------

